# Cycling on the A14



## Mark_Robson (21 Feb 2011)

My son and myself have just returned from a weekend visiting aircraft museums. On route from Cosford to Duxford we travelled along the A14 and low and behold we passed a cyclist travelling along the verge of the road. I was shocked to discover that this is actually a cycle lane running along the verge of a national speed limit unlit dual carriageway.
My question is, are there any members of this forum that cycle along this road?


----------



## chillyuk (21 Feb 2011)

They do time trials along it fairly regularly. There have been a number of deaths over the years. I have ridden the road a few times between Ipswich and Felixstowe, but with age comes wisdom, or cowardice, and I don't think I would do it now.


----------



## buggi (21 Feb 2011)

i too was shocked to see a cycle lane on it. it's practically a motorway!


----------



## jay clock (21 Feb 2011)

One of my best mates did a 12hr time trial on it..... he "only" managed 233 miles..... Lucky to be alive


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Feb 2011)

We left Cambridge just over a couple of years ago and two of our older friends who we still see at time trials regularly cycle the A14. I did it once from Newmarket to Cambridge early on a Sunday morning and never again. BTW, TT's are not run on this part of the A14 but are nearer to Bury St Edmunds and I was never aware that the hard shoulder was ever meant to be used as a cycle path, but correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## JNR (22 Feb 2011)

chillyuk said:


> They do time trials along it fairly regularly. There have been a number of deaths over the years. I have ridden the road a few times between Ipswich and Felixstowe, but with age comes wisdom, or cowardice, and I don't think I would do it now.



This road sounds like one near where I live where a promising club cyclist was recently killed.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-coventry-warwickshire-10901608

What are organisers thinking holding time trials along these sorts of roads? The road I linked to is basically a three lane motorway and nothing like the A road it is labelled as. Cycling along it would be absolute madness.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Feb 2011)

No way. It's like the A30 in Cornwall. Death wish.


----------



## Mark_Robson (22 Feb 2011)

You have to question the sanity of the people who sanctioned a cycle path that runs along the verge of a extremely busy A road and it evens cuts across slip roads.


----------



## Camgreen (22 Feb 2011)

Cycling along the A14 would be utter madness IMHU; it can be dangerous enough driving on it!!! 

Not quite the same road I know (almost as fast I'd say) is the A428 which is used for Time trials during the lighter Summer evenings; not sure if some of these involve any brief stretches of the A14 as both roads merge in places. Again you wouldn't catch me trying it, but each to their own I suppose.


----------



## pshore (22 Feb 2011)

I once got caught out on the MTB snapping a valve after a puncture. I called the missus for a rescue rendezvous and so not to make her go miles out of her way I decided to walk along the edge of the A14 with bike - J29 to 30 (Bar Hill to Dry Drayton just NW of Cambridge) it was just under a mile.

OMG, the thundering of trucks as they went past, I must have been nuts. I was walking right in the verge through stingers etc to keep as far away as possible, keeping left of any barriers around signs that might catch vehicles and save me. And, I have never seen so much litter, especially plastic bottles with yellow liquid in them.

I have never left home without a spare inner-tube since.

It is worse than a motorway in that area as it has motorway traffic, but no hard shoulder. There are crashes and hold ups very regularly between Cambridge and Huntingdon. I don't go on it on my motorbike in rush hour.


----------



## 4F (22 Feb 2011)

chillyuk said:


> I have ridden the road a few times between Ipswich and Felixstowe, but with age comes wisdom, or cowardice, and I don't think I would do it now.



Yep I did that once on a Saturday afternoon when I was running late and included a trip over the Orwell bridge. No matter how late I am running next time I won't be doing that again and I would not have even considered it had been on a weekday with the amount of HGV's there are on it.


----------



## PoliceMadAd (22 Feb 2011)

I've cycled the A50 in Derbys before, never again. 3 lane A-Road, 70 MPH traffic and lorries, won't be doing it again in a hurry.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Feb 2011)

slowmotion said:


> No way. It's like the A30 in Cornwall. Death wish.


done that. Easy-peasy. 

I have to say I've always fancied doing the Orwell Bridge on the A14. Early morning, following wind.......could be good!


----------



## 4F (22 Feb 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> done that. Easy-peasy.
> 
> I have to say I've always fancied doing the Orwell Bridge on the A14. Early morning, following wind.......could be good!




Cross wind most of the time on that bridge, used to make riding my motorcycle over it interesting..


----------



## maggie_0 (22 Feb 2011)

I have recently started to work on he Science Park, and coming in from two junctions east on the A14 (Quy) the shortest route recommended by cycle jounrey planner (http://www.cyclestreets.net/journey/) was to go on the A14. This would be a nice shortcut for me - right now I am having to go into town and out again, but did not somehow feel safe to go on the A14 especially in rush hour....  Wish there was a more direct east-west route tho!


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Feb 2011)

Like the A30,the A14 is a nasty road even in a car ! No chance on a bike !!!!


----------



## pshore (22 Feb 2011)

maggie_0 said:


> I have recently started to work on he Science Park ... from Quy ... right now I am having to go into town and out again ...



Are you using the NCN route ? Out the back of the Newmarket Road Park and Ride, Ditton Meadows, Stourbridge Common, over the bridge, Green End Road, Milton Road. That's quite a pleasant route, a mile more, but miles more smiles.


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Feb 2011)

maggie_0 said:


> I have recently started to work on he Science Park, and coming in from two junctions east on the A14 (Quy) the shortest route recommended by cycle jounrey planner (http://www.cyclestreets.net/journey/) was to go on the A14. This would be a nice shortcut for me - right now I am having to go into town and out again, but did not somehow feel safe to go on the A14 especially in rush hour....  Wish there was a more direct east-west route tho!



I used to live in Bottisham and often went into Cambridge not too far from the science park, I always went down under the A14, on the cycle path, right to Fen Ditton, straight on at crossroads then cycle path alongside river, over bridge into Water Lane, Green End Rd and Milton road. All fairly hassle free and mostly quiet.


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Feb 2011)

Doh, beat me to it!


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Feb 2011)

Edit, my route is a bit shorter I think.


----------



## Alien8 (22 Feb 2011)

maggie_0 said:


> I have recently started to work on he Science Park, and coming in from two junctions east on the A14 (Quy) the shortest route recommended by cycle jounrey planner (http://www.cyclestreets.net/journey/) was to go on the A14. This would be a nice shortcut for me - right now I am having to go into town and out again, but did not somehow feel safe to go on the A14 especially in rush hour....  Wish there was a more direct east-west route tho!



If you favour cycle-paths take the NCN as pshore suggests.

If you want the shortest route do what totallyfixed says, turn right at High Ditch Rd down to Fen Ditton, over the cross-roads and down to the end of the High Street which then runs in to the cycle-path at the river. These two roads are very quite anyway.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Feb 2011)

4F said:


> Cross wind most of the time on that bridge, used to make riding my motorcycle over it interesting..


I'm sure you're right. You can feel it in a car - the design of the side of the bridge will accellerate a side wind. And it is high up. But - come a strong westerley........


----------



## DrSquirrel (22 Feb 2011)

chillyuk said:


> They do time trials along it fairly regularly. There have been a number of deaths over the years. I have ridden the road a few times between Ipswich and Felixstowe, but with age comes wisdom, or cowardice, and I don't think I would do it now.



If the A14 is that bad why is it allowed? I am pretty sure I read that CTT has a traffic flow limit which cut out some "bad" roads like this...


----------



## Glow worm (22 Feb 2011)

totallyfixed said:


> I used to live in Bottisham and often went into Cambridge not too far from the science park, I always went down under the A14, on the cycle path, right to Fen Ditton, straight on at crossroads then cycle path alongside river, over bridge into Water Lane, Green End Rd and Milton road. All fairly hassle free and mostly quiet.



That's definately the route I'd choose (I live in Swaffham Bulbeck). There is another, pleasant alternative from Quy would be west down Station Road, then turn left along the old railway line (not public access - but the farmer's a top bloke and has no problem with bikes) and then right along the drove way that comes out at Horningsea Road. Cross the River Cam at Bait's Bite Lock and the head for the Science Park through Milton. This is definately only a Summer route as too muddy in winter, but unbeatable if you enjoy the countryside, have time for a pint on the way home and aren't in a rush. Which I rarely am. I shudder at the thought of cycling on the A14


----------



## RRCC (23 Feb 2011)

The most terrifying road signs that I have ever seen are the "beware pedestians crossing" signs on the A14 near the junction with the M1


----------



## pshore (23 Feb 2011)

This thread has provoked a thought for me.

When I first got back into cycling, I would always find myself navigating in my head like I would in the car, trying to take the quickest and most direct route to anywhere.

After a while, you start to discover the alternative routes which are often far more pleasant, and for me, seem to put me back in touch with the communities we travel through. The non-direct routes are far more interesting and you start to enjoy journeys rather than dread them. 

If you are going to spend time to get to some place, you might as well enjoy that time even if it does take a little longer.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Feb 2011)

pshore said:


> When I first got back into cycling, I would always find myself navigating in my head like I would in the car, trying to take the quickest and most direct route to anywhere.
> 
> After a while, you start to discover the alternative routes which are often far more pleasant, and for me, seem to put me back in touch with the communities we travel through. The non-direct routes are far more interesting and you start to enjoy journeys rather than dread them.


I agree! 

When I plot a new route, I start off drawing a straight line between the start and finish points. 

I then work out possible ways of avoiding any significant built-up areas that the line crosses. Villages are okay, small towns I can put up with, large towns and cities - no thanks! 

Then I try and eliminate as many A-roads and busy B-roads as possible. I often end up with a route which is 90% unclassified roads, and only passes through a few villages (preferably ones with good cafes). 

This method works for me! I don't ride in heavy traffic very often; my routes are scenic and quiet. A14 - no!


----------



## marinyork (23 Feb 2011)

Don't see the fuss. This forum has got a bit nasty, we seem to be having rather a lot of anti-A road cycling threads at the moment.


----------



## 4F (23 Feb 2011)

marinyork said:


> Don't see the fuss. This forum has got a bit nasty, we seem to be having rather a lot of anti-A road cycling threads at the moment.




Don't see the fuss ?, on the road that leads to Britains busiest container port and getting busier with HGV's year on year .....


----------



## marinyork (23 Feb 2011)

4F said:


> Don't see the fuss ?, on the road that leads to Britains busiest container port and getting busier with HGV's year on year .....



It's up to someone whether they want to cycle on a particular road or not. Quite often the reasons are down to 'no reasonable alternative' and the people putting in the criticism haven't thought sufficiently about the issue (like with the A50 thread).


----------



## 4F (23 Feb 2011)

marinyork said:


> It's up to someone whether they want to cycle on a particular road or not. Quite often the reasons are down to 'no reasonable alternative' and the people putting in the criticism haven't thought sufficiently about the issue (like with the A50 thread).



Sorry not seen the A50 thread. Certainly there are plenty of alternatives to the A14 which are much more pleasant and scenic, it is the sheer number of HGV's currently going to and from Felixstowe that make this road on a weekday a life lottery.


----------



## HLaB (23 Feb 2011)

Is there any google of this cycle lane ?


----------



## marinyork (23 Feb 2011)

4F said:


> Sorry not seen the A50 thread. Certainly there are plenty of alternatives to the A14 which are much more pleasant and scenic, it is the sheer number of HGV's currently going to and from Felixstowe that make this road on a weekday a life lottery.



It's not that I don't think some roads are utter madness to cycle on, merely that you'll get a cyclist who wants to ride from x to y and not a to b and for them it makes sense because there isn't always a parallel road, sometimes it'll be parallel ish, sometimes you get lucky. I'm very lucky on one ultra fast dual carriageway as there's a very nice parallel old road before the bypass was built. There's also such a huge variation in opinions, some people think roads I regard as totally tame are bad, others are a bit hard core than me and ride more often on some of the roads I regard as bad. Bans on cycling tend to penalise cyclists very heavily, it might not be this cyclist or that cyclist but one they've never thought of. When I talk about the bans on cyclists here I always get answer back from the authorities 'but why would you want to cycle on there' or 'no cyclists live up there'.


----------



## Will1985 (23 Feb 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> If the A14 is that bad why is it allowed? I am pretty sure I read that CTT has a traffic flow limit which cut out some "bad" roads like this...


You are correct that there is a traffic flow limit, although there are workarounds. If we take the V718 course up in Hull for example, it is the fastest course in the country and peak season TTs are scheduled to theoretically finish before the next batch of trucks roll off the ships at the port. In actual fact what happens is that the last 10-20 riders get a massive boost from passing vehicles. This is why Hutchinson has done a 17:57 on it! On a quiet Sunday morning it is no quicker than many single carriageway courses. The average traffic count for the whole event is quite low, but far too high if you only measure the last 30 minutes or so.

I drive from Bury St Edmunds to Birmingham on a frequent basis and know the roads very well - east of Cambridge it is generally a safer road IMO which is also why I'm happy to race on the B10/34 (west of BSE) which is quite fast but feels very safe. Equally there are numerous variants of the E2 which take in the A11 and A14 just east of Cambridge - I'm not so confident about that one.
I'm pretty sure there used to be a TT near Kettering but before the road was improved.

There are times when I feel safer racing on dual carriageways rather than single carriageways, especially when you are being passed by lorries and FastTracs. Timetrialling is safe IMO with signs and marshals, even though there are deaths nearly every year. You can't mitigate for morons in cars...event or no event. FWIW, I don't think I'd readily ride on a super fast DC outside of an event unless I absolutely had to.


----------



## Flying Dodo (23 Feb 2011)

A couple of years ago I ended up cycling on the A14 for about 3 miles up to Stowmarket after coming back from the Dun Run, when I became "temporarily unsure of my position". That's one navigational mistake I certainly wouldn't want to repeat. I don't mind normal dual carriageways but as others have said, it's more a quasi-motorway.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2011)

he was brave or just stupid


----------



## Maz (23 Feb 2011)

I cycled from Leicester to Cambridge last year. The direct route would've taken me along the A14. 
No way I would do that!


----------



## semislickstick (23 Feb 2011)

I have cycled along it Fenstanton to Cambridge, I found it a little scary and a thrill, those lorry's really can drag you along, my mph increased without doing anything!.(I'd say 'Suck you along', but I know someone will edit and quote that line.) 

I didn't know it was a cycle route, is it? I'd seen the signs at the exits guiding you to exit and re-join rather than just carry straight on. I did it on a weekend and most Lorries were great at overtaking in the far, outside lane,even though we were in the 'hard shoulder'
I knew a keen cyclist who regularly used to commute Huntingdon to Bar Hill because it is so straight- (old Roman Road) and fast (he didn't die, he just moved away!) Anyway, once was enough for me, we took the longer country route part NCN51? back from Cambridge and thankfully the the guided bus route (Which they want to make the new NCN51) is there now to cycle on....until the buses get going or they sort out the slight flooding problem. 

The country Village route as an alternative to the A14 is longer and less direct, country roads aren't always safer. The Cycle route along side the bus guided track could have been a nice fast route but its a loose graveltrack(due to cost) which does almost doubles the time over the 12 mile route, I found, than if you take the smooth concrete guided bus track! Plus it is quite open to the wind, but that is the Fens for you.
I recommend trying the concrete track before the buses get going! As long as you are ok with keeping to a narrow 60cm ish width.


----------



## maggie_0 (24 Feb 2011)

Thanks about the Station road - across to Milton tip. Currently I do go through Fen Ditton, but live on Station Rd so that track sounds tempting - will try look it up on the map and see if I can figure out the way. Roughly how long is the route from Quy to the Science park that way? Which farmer owns the land, feel like I should ask before I trespass - seen the "no access signs" up on the old railway route.
Shame in a way that the old railway route is shut and so overgrown, I think that would be quite a nice way into town too.

Suppose I won't be cycling for a while, have an ACL op next week and the recovery could take a while.


----------



## Glow worm (24 Feb 2011)

maggie_0 said:


> Thanks about the Station road - across to Milton tip. Currently I do go through Fen Ditton, but live on Station Rd so that track sounds tempting - will try look it up on the map and see if I can figure out the way. Roughly how long is the route from Quy to the Science park that way? Which farmer owns the land, feel like I should ask before I trespass - seen the "no access signs" up on the old railway route.
> Shame in a way that the old railway route is shut and so overgrown, I think that would be quite a nice way into town too.
> 
> Suppose I won't be cycling for a while, have an ACL op next week and the recovery could take a while.



Hi Maggie- I'll PM you the farmer's details when I get home from work later. The no access sign he told me is to discourage cars/ motorbikes as he's fed up with flytipping. He has no problems with cyclists but prob no harm to call him - he appreciated it when I did. (If anyone else plans to use this route- please contact the landowner first)

Attached, the quiet route to the Science Park from Quy across the Fen. Probably not accessible yet, but great in Summer when dry. . Cross reference with O.S map for detail. Google Earth says it's 4.9 miles- doddle!


----------



## maggie_0 (9 May 2011)

On Saturday I was driving to Bury St Edmunds on the A14, and there was some sort of cycling event taking place - looked way too crazy to me! Possibly a time trial?

I couldn't believe although there were 3 lanes I saw 2 cars who didn't actually pull into the middle lane, just drove straight past the cyclists in the same lane not giving them a lot of space, at 70+ mph...


----------



## DrSquirrel (9 May 2011)

maggie_0 said:


> On Saturday I was driving to Bury St Edmunds on the A14, and there was some sort of cycling event taking place - looked way too crazy to me! Possibly a time trial?
> 
> I couldn't believe although there were 3 lanes I saw 2 cars who didn't actually pull into the middle lane, just drove straight past the cyclists in the same lane not giving them a lot of space, at 70+ mph...



Proximity and speed of vehicles are good for time trials - granted its pretty dangerous, thats without the shitty attitudes you get from some motorists.

CTT has flow limits on their courses though, so you shouldn't get many like this.


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2011)

For once I agree with Marinyork. Cyclists are allowed on A roads and it's personal choice whether you use them or not. If I'm on my own, I tend to take the direct route from a - b which often involves A roads. I think the busiest I've been on is the A2 at Gravesend in Kent which is just after it has been declassified from the M2 (there is no change in the road or the traffic, just a sign saying end of motorway). I was once asked, very politely, to leave by a Highways Agency man who admitted he had no right to ask but said he would feel more comfortable if I did! 

Bits of the A20 are also a bit busy but with both the A2 and the A20, I've never had any problems with traffic until I've passed within the M25 and then the nutters seem to come out!!


----------



## Jezston (9 May 2011)

martint235 said:


> Cyclists are allowed on A roads and it's personal choice whether you use them or not.



It's not personal choice for me. If I didn't ride on the A52 I wouldn't be able to get to work.


----------



## frank9755 (9 May 2011)

martint235 said:


> For once I agree with Marinyork. Cyclists are allowed on A roads and it's personal choice whether you use them or not. If I'm on my own, I tend to take the direct route from a - b which often involves A roads. I think the busiest I've been on is the A2 at Gravesend in Kent which is just after it has been declassified from the M2 (there is no change in the road or the traffic, just a sign saying end of motorway). I was once asked, very politely, to leave by a Highways Agency man who admitted he had no right to ask but said he would feel more comfortable if I did!
> 
> Bits of the A20 are also a bit busy but with both the A2 and the A20, I've never had any problems with traffic until I've passed within the M25 and then the nutters seem to come out!!



Me too - let's not try to make A-roads no-go areas for cyclists!



I've not ridden on the A14 but I have done quite a lot of A-roads and dual carriageways - generally either in a time trial or when touring. 

While most are ok and in many ways they feel safer than narrow single carriageway roads, there are some I wouldn't do. I found myself on the A3 near Godalming recently, just for a couple of miles, and it wasn't very pleasant. But last year I was trying to get from Beaconsfield to Hertford and, after several hours of going nowhere slowly on Sustrans routes, it was a real relief when I adopted plan B, got onto the A414 and did the last half in a third of the time of the first half. The A30 in Cornwall is fine too - did that the other week.


----------



## deckertim (9 May 2011)

martint235 said:


> For once I agree with Marinyork. Cyclists are allowed on A roads and it's personal choice whether you use them or not. If I'm on my own, I tend to take the direct route from a - b which often involves A roads. I think the busiest I've been on is the A2 at Gravesend in Kent which is just after it has been declassified from the M2 (there is no change in the road or the traffic, just a sign saying end of motorway). I was once asked, very politely, to leave by a Highways Agency man who admitted he had no right to ask but said he would feel more comfortable if I did!



I cycled up to town on the A2 about 15 years ago and vowed never again. The A2 from Rochester as far as Bexley is a motorway in all but name. (with 4 lanes in parts) Not too bad I suppose if you cycle on the hard shoulder, but I found the issue came when you had to go straight on when there was a turning off. So although a legal right, I am not sure it is one I intend to exercise. As for taking primary!

Fortunately there is a lovely alternative now, as the old A2 between Shorne and near Ebbsfleet has been turned into a dedicated pedestrian/cycle route. This is very wide for most of the way, thereby minimising issues with pedestrians and dogs.


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 May 2011)

gotta be mad to attempt cycling those roads.

similar dual carriageway through Milton Keynes but i would always cycle the extra few miles to avoid it - too many deaths on such a short road.


----------



## chillyuk (9 May 2011)

Cycling is prohibited on the A120 between Stansted Airport and Braintree, although I have sen the odd cyclist going along it. With the old A120, I don't know it's new number, running parallel with the new road I can't see why anyone would want to cycle the new road. As for the A14, I used to regularly ride it between Ipswich and Felixstowe when I was going fishing. I admit to taking the cowards route though and using the hard shoulder.


----------



## Glow worm (9 May 2011)

chillyuk said:


> Cycling is prohibited on the A120 between Stansted Airport and Braintree, although I have sen the odd cyclist going along it. With the old A120, I don't know it's new number, running parallel with the new road I can't see why anyone would want to cycle the new road.



That's just mental. There's a perfectly good bridleway called the Flitch Way along that whole route- have done it myself and it's great. Horses bugger up the surface in places but rather that than playing with the HGVs. This link shows the bit from Dunmow, but the whole thing is great for bikes.
Flitch Way


----------



## chillyuk (9 May 2011)

Glow worm said:


> That's just mental. There's a perfectly good bridleway called the Flitch Way along that whole route- have done it myself and it's great. Horses bugger up the surface in places but rather that than playing with the HGVs. This link shows the bit from Dunmow, but the whole thing is great for bikes.
> Flitch Way



Funny you should mention that but whilst out for a ride this morning I went through Great Hallingbury and noticed an signed entrance to the Flitch Way. I will have to get the hybrid out and have a little explore.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (9 May 2011)

Mad, completely mad


----------



## lukesdad (10 May 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Me too - let's not try to make A-roads no-go areas for cyclists!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I found the A3 a great road to cycle on plenty of space and a good surface. Used it for years between guildford and petersfield.


----------



## Gasman (10 May 2011)

A road cycle lanes. I blame the planners


----------



## mog35 (10 May 2011)

Gasman said:


> A road cycle lanes. I blame the planners



There's something similarly harebrained on the A2 near Gravesend:

http://maps.google.c...,185.61,,0,9.91

I pass this a couple of times a week while travelling up to London by coach. It's nice that you can easily access the hard shoulder of an eight lane de facto motorway if you fancy a gentle ride along it.


----------



## Cardiac (10 May 2011)

lukesdad said:


> I found the A3 a great road to cycle on plenty of space and a good surface. Used it for years between guildford and petersfield.


A key difference between that part of the A3 and just about any part of the A14 is that the A14 has a much higher percentage of HGVs en route to/from the ports on the east coast. Nothing wrong with them per se, but they are often restricted in the room they can give cyclists by the cars whizzing around them, cutting in front of them etc. 

I would do everything that I could to avoid cycling on the A14 between Huntingdon and Cambridge. West of Huntingdon it would still not be my first choice, but it would be a fair bit safer I think.


----------



## martint235 (10 May 2011)

mog35 said:


> There's something similarly harebrained on the A2 near Gravesend:
> 
> http://maps.google.c...,185.61,,0,9.91
> 
> I pass this a couple of times a week while travelling up to London by coach. It's nice that you can easily access the hard shoulder of an eight lane de facto motorway if you fancy a gentle ride along it.



That road is ok for cycling. Ok it's not going to be a quiet pootle but if you're looking for the quickest way from a - b it's difficult to beat. At that point, I've found drivers to be accommodating to the fact that I'm there, pulling over one lane in a proper overtake, no beeping at me, etc and I don't cycle on the hard shoulder if I can help it, behave like any other road traffic if you can. It's when you get inside the M25 on the A2 that the fun starts


----------



## mog35 (10 May 2011)

martint235 said:


> That road is ok for cycling. Ok it's not going to be a quiet pootle but if you're looking for the quickest way from a - b it's difficult to beat. At that point, I've found drivers to be accommodating to the fact that I'm there, pulling over one lane in a proper overtake, no beeping at me, etc and I don't cycle on the hard shoulder if I can help it, behave like any other road traffic if you can. It's when you get inside the M25 on the A2 that the fun starts



Really? It looks terrifying to me! That said, I got stuck in a nasty traffic jam at Dartford Heath a couple of weeks ago, and a bike would've been very handy to zip through the barely moving traffic. I can't say I've ever seen anyone cycling along there.

In the next few months I'm planning to ride from London back home to Margate. I'll probably go a different way though!


----------



## frank9755 (10 May 2011)

lukesdad said:


> I found the A3 a great road to cycle on plenty of space and a good surface. Used it for years between guildford and petersfield.



The first bit was fine - a nice, fast downhill, but then the inside lane was coned off so it went to one lane and I had to join the traffic stream and felt a bit exposed. Without the cones it may well have been ok.


----------



## asterix (11 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> done that. Easy-peasy.
> 
> I have to say I've always fancied doing the Orwell Bridge on the A14. Early morning, following wind.......could be good!




I used to cycle to work - Ipswich/ Felixstowe before and after they built the bridge. For some time after it opened the A14 was a very quiet road because drivers hadn't discovered it and cycling over the bridge was very pleasant (the lanes are narrow though and I used the pavement, it is also quite a steep climb up to the high point IIRC).

Sometimes there used to be the early morning mist blowing along the river, when it reached the bridge it was blown upwards and over like a tunnel of fog. 

Unfortunately the traffic very soon built up and I went back to my old route through Ipswich.


----------



## lukesdad (11 May 2011)

frank9755 said:


> The first bit was fine - a nice, fast downhill, but then the inside lane was coned off so it went to one lane and I had to join the traffic stream and felt a bit exposed. Without the cones it may well have been ok.




Ah that would make a difference, did you get as far as Hindhead ? ( wondered if the tunnel is finnished yet). The old A3 between Liphook and Petersfield is IMO one of the finest bits of road for riding in the South. No traffic what so ever.


----------



## GrasB (11 May 2011)

Well today I ended up riding on the A14 between Dry Drayton & Bar Hill... With loaded panniers on my bike wouldn't go between the P stands on the cycle path & I'd be damned if I was going to lift the thing fully loaded with shopping above my head or go almost 5 miles out of my way on a 10 mile journey.


----------



## Cardiac (11 May 2011)

GrasB said:


> Well today I ended up riding on the A14 between Dry Drayton & Bar Hill...


Not so bad there - you have the benefit of an additional lane - back to two west of Bar Hill. I am not aware that there is any alternative approach to Bar Hill, even for cyclists - would be good if there was.


----------



## lukesdad (11 May 2011)

GrasB said:


> Well today I ended up riding on the A14 between Dry Drayton & Bar Hill... With loaded panniers on my bike wouldn't go between the P stands on the cycle path & I'd be damned if I was going to lift the thing fully loaded with shopping above my head or go almost 5 miles out of my way on a 10 mile journey.


Glad to see Cambridge has at least one hard man GB  . The moral is.. if the thought of cycling on any of these roads makes your underpants curdle then dont do it ! You know it makes sense.


----------



## Glow worm (11 May 2011)

Cardiac said:


> Not so bad there - you have the benefit of an additional lane - back to two west of Bar Hill. I am not aware that there is any alternative approach to Bar Hill, even for cyclists - would be good if there was.



It depends on which direction you are coming from. I once had to go to Bar Hill (shudder) to drop something off at the Council offices and cycled there from Dry Drayton along the bridleway. Must admit I don't remember any barriers, but it was a couple of years ago now. Seemed like a decent route to me.


----------



## GrasB (11 May 2011)

Cardiac said:


> Not so bad there - you have the benefit of an additional lane - back to two west of Bar Hill. I am not aware that there is any alternative approach to Bar Hill, even for cyclists - would be good if there was.


I made it to Bar Hill down the cycle path but was a little concerned about the P stands. It was on the way back towards Dry Drayton that I had the problem. The alternative route is into Longstanton, past the Oakington barracks into Oakington, turn back towards the A14 & over the Dry Drayton flyover into DD. It's a 4-5 mile detour iirc.




lukesdad said:


> Glad to see Cambridge has at least one hard man GB  . The moral is.. if the thought of cycling on any of these roads makes your underpants curdle then dont do it ! You know it makes sense.


I certainly won't be making a habit of this. 38 tonn lorries less than 5' from your shoulder at 55mph is not pleasant experience, thankfully it only lasts about 1 mile.




Glow worm said:


> It depends on which direction you are coming from. I once had to go to Bar Hill (shudder) to drop something off at the Council offices and cycled there from Dry Drayton along the bridleway. Must admit I don't remember any barriers, but it was a couple of years ago now. Seemed like a decent route to me.


The Bridle way is now a mud bath & unnavigable by an M+ shod cycle, about 1/2 way along you turn left & go through a little wildlife like area marked as a cycle path but a right pita to cycle through.


----------



## dellzeqq (11 May 2011)

chillyuk said:


> Cycling is prohibited on the A120 between Stansted Airport and Braintree, although I have sen the odd cyclist going along it.


----------



## Glow worm (11 May 2011)

GrasB said:


> The Bridle way is now a mud bath & unnavigable by an M+ shod cycle, about 1/2 way along you turn left & go through a little wildlife like area marked as a cycle path but a right pita to cycle through.




Ah fair enough. Seems completely crazy to me as that is literally the only way out of Bar Hill (shudder) without using seriously busy roads like the A14. That route should be upgraded immediately for cyclists. Just shows policy makers are not really serious about getting traffic off the A14 at all.


----------



## nmcgann (11 May 2011)

The bit of the A14 that the E2 25 mile TT course near Cambridge uses is the 3 lane bit between the A142 junction and the A11 (it then uses the A11 down to the Four Wentways roundabout).

It's generally pretty quiet when used for races (Sat 2pm or Sun 6am are the usual start times) and it can't be used in the school holidays at all.

Personally I wouldn't ride on there every day, but I'm OK with a few races per year.


----------



## Nick Frankau (24 Nov 2011)

Yes there is a lovely route by Stourbridge common. It does take ten minutes longer than the A14. I vary, myself, sometimes using the A14, sometimes the pretty route. There is risk in everything, and if you ride down the hard shoulder of the A14 you need to be aware of the gottyas ... tyres coming off lorries, people in laybys opening their doors, lorries swaying over to the left, lorries carrying houses, deep set drains, detritus on the hard shoulder ... I spend most of my time on the A14 checking my mirror. On top of this many concrete brained motorists think that it is illegal to ride on the A14, so will honk at you and call you a twat.
We really need a good east west cycle route that crosses the Cam near Fen Ditton and provides a path through to the science park. Apparently nearly 25% of Cambridge commuters are cyclists so it might not be such a big ask. I shall not, however, hold my breath!


----------



## pshore (24 Nov 2011)

Since this thread is resurrected ...

I spotted that as part of the Northstowe build there was/is going to be some rights of ways created that might in the future provide an alternative route. 

There are a series of tracks that run parallel to the A14 but on the North side opposite to Bar Hill. They are not quite joined up. They run from the B1050 SE to Girton. 

See OSM and page 42 of this 1.5Mb PDF Northstowe Rights of Way Project.

Not sure if they will be tarmac though - if not they really be hi-jacked.


----------



## totallyfixed (24 Nov 2011)

nmcgann said:


> The bit of the A14 that the E2 25 mile TT course near Cambridge uses is the 3 lane bit between the A142 junction and the A11 (it then uses the A11 down to the Four Wentways roundabout).
> 
> It's generally *pretty quiet* when used for races (Sat 2pm or Sun 6am are the usual start times) and it can't be used in the school holidays at all.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't ride on there every day, but I'm OK with a few races per year.


 
A relative term Neil


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2011)

brave or stupid


----------

